# Hairy vetch for honney bees



## Bdfarmer555 (Oct 7, 2015)

My bees work the hairy vetch here in se Missouri


----------



## westtnbeekeeper (Oct 26, 2015)

PNW???

Pacific Northwest?


----------



## AnVil (May 17, 2018)

westtnbeekeeper said:


> PNW???
> 
> Pacific Northwest?


Exactly.


----------



## AnVil (May 17, 2018)

Bdfarmer555 said:


> My bees work the hairy vetch here in se Missouri


What kind of bees do you have?


----------

